# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  انتخاب رشته بدون کنکور

## KowsarDDC

سلام دوستان وقتتون بخیر....
یکی از دوستای نزدیکم،امسال به دلایلی نتونست کنکور بده و حالا میخواد وارد رشته های بدون کنکور و شرط معدلی بشه،ایشون ساکن تهرانه و به جز تهران هم نمی تونه شهری دیگه واسه دانشگاهش انتخاب کنه،واسه کنکور سال بعد قصد نداره بخونه(پ.ن:اینو واسه عزیزانی گفتم که پیشنهادشون شرکت در کنکور سال بعده)
حالا به نظر شما بهترین رشته بین رشته های بدون ازمون دانشگاه چه رشته ای هستش?(ازاد،پیام نور،علمی کاربردی) البته نمیدونم دانشگاه های سراسری تهران رشته های بدون ازمون هم داشته باشه یا نه! به هر حال ممنون میشم نظرات و اطلاعاتتون رو تو این تاپیک بگید و به دوستمون کمک کنیم 
با تشکر...

----------


## KowsarDDC

> در موضوع قبلی گفتم که دیروز که دنبال مشورت برای کنکور 97 بودم رفتم توی این کانال بدک نبود قانع شدم به جای کنکور مجدد خوب انتخاب رشته کنم:
> https://t.me/moshaver201796



ممنون ولی چیز خاصی ندیدم!

----------


## ADaM AhaNi

> اولا کانالو از ابتدا نگاه کن بی زحمت و منم 7هزار تومان دادم بعد ایمیل زدم گفتم صد در صد جواب نمیدن ولی جواب دادن راهنماییم کردم طرف این کاره بود دیروزش رفته بودم یه موسسه ای یارو اطلاعاتش در حد جلبک بود پنجاه تومن گرفت بازم میل خودته


....

----------


## ADaM AhaNi

> تقصیر من وتو نیست اینقدر کلاه برداری از مون شده که یارو معجزه هم نشون بده ما قبول نمی کنیم محض اطلاعتم بگیم کسی رو زود قضاوت نکن که بگی کانال تبلیغ می کنه آخه آدم آهنی تو می دونی من کیم جیگر


باشه

----------


## ADaM AhaNi

بیا ویرایش کردم به کار شریفت ادامه بده

----------


## KowsarDDC

> ولی کار تو اصلا شریف نیست دیگه ادامه نده فکر کنم تبلیغ دانشگاه شریف شد ببخشید


 لطفا بحث رو به حاشیه نبرین 
بازم از دوستان عزیزی که اطلاعات کافی دارند دعوت می کنم اینجا نظرشون رو بگن

----------


## KowsarDDC

کسی نیست راهنمایی کنه ? :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط KowsarDDC


سلام دوستان وقتتون بخیر....
یکی از دوستای نزدیکم،امسال به دلایلی نتونست کنکور بده و حالا میخواد وارد رشته های بدون کنکور و شرط معدلی بشه،ایشون ساکن تهرانه و به جز تهران هم نمی تونه شهری دیگه واسه دانشگاهش انتخاب کنه،واسه کنکور سال بعد قصد نداره بخونه(پ.ن:اینو واسه عزیزانی گفتم که پیشنهادشون شرکت در کنکور سال بعده)
حالا به نظر شما بهترین رشته بین رشته های بدون ازمون دانشگاه چه رشته ای هستش?(ازاد،پیام نور،علمی کاربردی) البته نمیدونم دانشگاه های سراسری تهران رشته های بدون ازمون هم داشته باشه یا نه! به هر حال ممنون میشم نظرات و اطلاعاتتون رو تو این تاپیک بگید و به دوستمون کمک کنیم 
با تشکر...


سلام..کذوم گروه هستن؟اینو بدونین بنظر من رشته خوبی تو بدون ازمون گروه تجربی وجود نداره...

در ضمن الان علمی کاربردی کاردانی فنی و حرفه ای انتخاب رشتش شرو شده ها...خواست انتخاب رشته کنه عقب نمونه بعدا*

----------


## KowsarDDC

> *
> 
> سلام..کذوم گروه هستن؟اینو بدونین بنظر من رشته خوبی تو بدون ازمون گروه تجربی وجود نداره...
> 
> در ضمن الان علمی کاربردی کاردانی فنی و حرفه ای انتخاب رشتش شرو شده ها...خواست انتخاب رشته کنه عقب نمونه بعدا*


گروه تجربیه.....بله میدونه اما کلا میخواد یه رشته رو انتخاب کنه دیگه نمونه

----------

